# Forecast Fri & Sat: 68° & 75° - Springtime in January



## middle.road (Jan 10, 2020)

And along with it - condensation. 
Been couped up for (10) days now and I wanna get some shoptime.
Got down to 29° last night so this is going to be interesting tomorrow.
Going to have to blanket the machines in the morning, get the towels ready and hope for the best.
They've been soaking in the cold since before the holidays.
I've had the entry door open since this afternoon, -fingers crossed-
Shouldn't have made it a priority months ago to make up some lanolin goo and get in the machinery and such.


----------



## pstemari (Jan 10, 2020)

Seattle is expecting snow this weekend 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 10, 2020)

we had 38°F last night, supposed to be 37° tonight


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 10, 2020)

30F at the Sacramento airport this morning in "sunny California."  It gets colder here, too, most years into the mid 20's...  But not at all like Minnesota, where I originally came from.


----------



## bhigdog (Jan 10, 2020)

You are correct vis-a-vis condensation. Cold soaked iron + warm moist air = rust.................Bob


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Rain and severe weather. Condensation and everything sweating in the shop if I don’t leave the fan on. Plus...since my move I can’t find my raw lanolin. I might have to buy more if I don’t find it because I missed the fact that my lathe chucks which were tucked in a corner weren’t protected with oil and went unnoticed for the two weeks which were absolutely miserable. I went to swap chucks and found surface rust forming. Not the end of the world but.... I do like shiny. 
   Anyway...70 degrees, on and off rain with 90% humidity.  I can’t stand New Orleans weather. I really need to get some climate control but that’s not in the cards yet.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2020)

65° @ 8PM. Gosh - wish it was like this all the time. Wait that would be P.R. & Hawaii and other places close to the equator. 

Made it through without any sweating on the machinery, which is unusual considering what we've been through other times.
Finally got the truck unloaded from the estate sale from before Christmas.
Going to try to post picts tomorrow over coffee.
Didn't get around to making up the lanolin - still


----------



## mikey (Jan 11, 2020)

75 degree in Honolulu tonight so no white stuff in sight. On the down side ... Hmm, can't think of a down side.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Jan 11, 2020)

Gonna be mid fifties here and we are freezing our butts off, can't wait for warm weather.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2020)

Wind blowing hard today with that front coming in. Thankfully doesn't look like the temps are going to drop back to normal until later in the week.
We lost power a couple of hours ago so we decided to take a run into town in the Jeep.
UPS on our server just gave up the ghost. Guess it time to replace the battery.

Jeepie doesn't like sitting. Weeping leakage around the valve covers, so it smelled like an oil burning furnace by the time we got home.
You'd think that after 40+ years and countless valve cover R&R's I'd get it right, but alas no...



mikey said:


> 75 degree in Honolulu tonight so no white stuff in sight. On the down side ... Hmm, can't think of a down side.


About the only possible thing I can come up with would be 'shipping'. But then that's a minor trade-off for great weather in paradise.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 11, 2020)

Mike,
I spent 2 construction seasons in the Philippines 55-57, at the start of the "rainy season" it seemed like the rain came down in quart sized drops, does that happen in Hawaii? Currently we are having "don't go to the shop weather" 6` early mornings and 30` highs and winter is just getting started. I am still glad I don't  live in the north country like Minnesota, Wisconsin or Canada where it really gets cold.  
Have a nice day
Ray


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 11, 2020)

About 80F here today. Pretty windy the last few days, supposed to be 17' seas, and no ferry service. Mike


----------



## mikey (Jan 11, 2020)

Howdy, Ray. No, Hawaii does not have a Monsoon season so we don't have those seasonal torrential rains. I remember those Monsoon rains from Viet Nam and we don't have that here. We occassionally have storms and hurricanes but we mostly have frequent light showers to keep things green. Most of the year, it's nice and sunny but in winter we can get into the 60's, which is super-cold over here. On some of the outer islands, some of the higher mountains have snow but we never see it here on the main island of Oahu. 

I used to ski every year in Tahoe and I miss the skiing and the cool weather but on balance, I'd rather not freeze my tukus off.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> About 80F here today. Pretty windy the last few days, supposed to be 17' seas, and no ferry service. Mike


So - no beach time today I take it?   
17' seas, wow....


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 11, 2020)

Should be fine on the lee side, but too much going on today. Mike


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 11, 2020)

Yep warm but misty here. Been outside servicing the forklift.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 11, 2020)

30F last night, 60 F now, back down to 21F tomorrow eve. All this did was turn half the ice into mud, which will then freeze until probably April. Made for a good chore day though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 11, 2020)

Our dock area was a swimming pool when coming in to work , so I'm sure the garage at home looks the same .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2020)

Took a snooze around 3ish. I had done a bit of debris clean up in the yard from the high winds yesterday and I guess the ol' body was quite ready for that level of exertion after the oral surgery.
Around 4 the power went out again and the UPSes started squealing. Took care of that and crashed back out.
Power just now came back on, so I got -zero- shop time today.
75° day wasted - *SIGH*

***edit*** 9:30pm, now have a total of two UPSes that are in need of fresh batteries. This is the stage in the game where you just want to build a bank of 12v vehicle batteries and build that into a UPS and connect all your 'puters to that. If only all the 'puters were in the same area of the house...


----------



## Jubil (Jan 12, 2020)

rock_breaker said:


> Mike,
> I spent 2 construction seasons in the Philippines 55-57, at the start of the "rainy season" it seemed like the rain came down in quart sized drops, does that happen in Hawaii? Currently we are having "don't go to the shop weather" 6` early mornings and 30` highs and winter is just getting started. I am still glad I don't  live in the north country like Minnesota, Wisconsin or Canada where it really gets cold.
> Have a nice day
> Ray




Believe it or not 6 deg. IS really cold. Lowest I've ever seen was 4 deg and that was in about 1984. 
But I do deal with humidity and profusely sweating machines. 
Chuck


----------



## mikey (Jan 12, 2020)

I experienced 19 degree weather once and my nuts pulled themselves up into my chest. I cannot even imagine what 6 degrees is like!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 12, 2020)

mikey said:


> I experienced 19 degree weather once and my nuts pulled themselves up into my chest. I cannot even imagine what 6 degrees is like!



Don't sweat it Mike . 





__





						tight nuts wd 40 ad - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## mikey (Jan 12, 2020)

Are you implying that if I use WD-40 in 6 degree weather that my nuts will slide easier and may go higher? Might get up behind my eyeballs, giving credence to the term "hairy eyeballs"!

I knew that if we went on long enough with this, somehow, someone would bring man parts into the discussion. Not surprisingly, its me again! Sorry guys ...


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 12, 2020)

I brought my mom out to Santa Cruz two days ago and have been totally enjoying the "cold" winter here, currently 45 deg. Talked with my wife tonight and they got 3" of snow today with another 4" to 8" expected tomorrow, 17 degrees and falling there now.

Time to get my shop setup out here and convince her to come for an extended visit....

John


----------



## middle.road (Jan 12, 2020)

My father had a sub-contracting business with US Steel at their South Works plant in Chicago.
Specialized conveyor(s) screening equipment.
On the lake front in the single digits - there ain't no way to stay warm with the wind coming in off the lake.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 12, 2020)

Just came in from making my rounds , bit windy and light sideways rain . Either that , it's tears blowing from all the Ravens fans returning from the game on I 83 ! cough cough , choke .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 12, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Don't sweat it Mike .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a $100 you to can have a metal print of this to hang in your shop!...
I believe I'll snag an image and get it printed out at Walgreens or CVS...








						Shop for Products Designed by Independent Artists and Iconic Brands
					

Browse and purchase art prints, posters, tapestries, greeting cards, phone cases, yoga mats, and more from the world's greatest artists and iconic brands.



					pixels.com


----------



## epanzella (Jan 12, 2020)

This weather is thanks to me because I leave the plow on my truck. You're welcome!


----------



## middle.road (Feb 7, 2020)

<begin whining>
in the 70°'s a few days ago, 35° today with SNOW. (OK, who up north sent it this way?)   
and water is still coming into the basement from all the rains. 
gotta go down and deal with that. nothing life-altering, just a PiTA.
<end whining>


----------



## westerner (Feb 7, 2020)

middle.road said:


> You'd think that after 40+ years and countless valve cover R&R's I'd get it right, but alas no...


A 258 straight six, I assume? The cast valve cover, and the best neoprene gasket you can find, and a 5 gallon bucket of kitty litter, and a friend with a Dodge 440 to compare the "Burning Oil" smell to, will make it allllll betttter. 

I have no sweating machines. In fact sweat is only found after I spend a few hours chipping ice from my walkway. February in Arizona. Who would have thought? We *have* had about 3 weeks of 40 ish for high temps. Forecast calls for more of the white s@@t on Monday-Wednesday.
March is the snowiest time of year here, but doesn't register that way for most folks, because it melts so fast. Mud season it is, for those of us out in the sticks. Fair trade for May-September with 70 to 80ish highs, and no bugs and no sweat.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2020)

I wish it had the 258. It has the 304 8 in it. 
Should have gone with neoprene. And perhaps better covers. 
She's not getting enough road time, and in truth needs a proper going over & some attention. 
45° tomorrow, below freezing next couple of nights. 



westerner said:


> A 258 straight six, I assume? The cast valve cover, and the best neoprene gasket you can find, and a 5 gallon bucket of kitty litter, and a friend with a Dodge 440 to compare the "Burning Oil" smell to, will make it allllll betttter.
> 
> I have no sweating machines. In fact sweat is only found after I spend a few hours chipping ice from my walkway. February in Arizona. Who would have thought? We *have* had about 3 weeks of 40 ish for high temps. Forecast calls for more of the white s@@t on Monday-Wednesday.
> March is the snowiest time of year here, but doesn't register that way for most folks, because it melts so fast. Mud season it is, for those of us out in the sticks. Fair trade for May-September with 70 to 80ish highs, and no bugs and no sweat.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 8, 2020)

Here in sunny Sth Australia we had 35 c today, it's still 23 c outside and 19 c inside, perfect, and a little after midnight, so with that I'll say goodnight and I'm off to bed.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2020)

Well, at least it's melting off the roads as it comes down... That's good...



Well, bleh ---


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 8, 2020)

Uggh. I have another electrician coming over to give me an estimate between snow showers.


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2020)

64 degrees here this morning - that is crispy here in Hawaii. I'm thinking of actually putting on long pants today!


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 8, 2020)

mikey said:


> 75 degree in Honolulu tonight so no white stuff in sight. On the down side ... Hmm, can't think of a down side.



I think consideration should be given to expanding the “You Suck Award” to insensitive comments such as this.

It can be quite different here in Wisconsin:







I sent these photos to one of my sisters in CA.  Her response was, “ it looks uninhabitable”


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2020)

That had to be taken during last year's polar vortex, right? My geography might be a little rusty but I don't recall Wisconsin being a suburb of the Arctic.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 8, 2020)

Middle road, I'm wondering why you use a neoprene gasket on your valve cover. Neoprene is NOT recommended for hot petroleum oils, I think you'll find that Nitrile is far superior, same material that common "O" rings are made from.  Nitrile is also known as Buna_N.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 8, 2020)

mikey said:


> That had to be taken during last year's polar vortex, right? My geography might be a little rusty but I don't recall Wisconsin being a suburb of the Arctic.



Unfortunately, we do seem to be a suburb of the Arctic; at times anyway.  The pictures are of Wisconsin(Lake Michigan) last winter during a polar vortex.  It makes one hearty and appreciate the other seasons.  At least that is what we tell ourselves here. Granted, it is not Hawaii but I find it beautiful in it’s own foreboding way.  However, don’t spit into the wind or you’ll “put your eye out”.


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2020)

Titanium Knurler said:


> ...  don’t spit into the wind or you’ll “put your eye out”.



Yeah, don't pee, either or ...


----------



## royesses (Feb 8, 2020)

We had 4-5 inches of snow on Wednesday and 31°, then 17° overnight. Today it's a balmy 58° and we had to turn on the AC.
The heater in the garage keeps it at 70° though so I can at least work on projects.

Roy


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 9, 2020)

Minus 25 Celcius here this morning. Beautiful sunny morning and a glistening blanket of fluffy snow everywhere. No wind, it is dead still outside. So quiet you can listen to your thoughts.
After the storm subsided yesterday I cleared the driveway of 24 inches of snow. Made sure the exhaust chute was pointed towards Hawaii. Feel sorry for anyone who has not experienced a dump of snow.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> Middle road, I'm wondering why you use a neoprene gasket on your valve cover. Neoprene is NOT recommended for hot petroleum oils, I think you'll find that Nitrile is far superior, same material that common "O" rings are made from.  Nitrile is also known as Buna_N.


There's cork in them now, standard Fel-Pro. With Indian adhesive. 
Nitrile does make sense though. 
I think it comes down to the fact that she just doesn't get 'ran' enough so things dry out.
She's also had a constant drip at the rear main seal. She needs some attention is all.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2020)

Yesterday morning. By late afternoon it was all gone, thankfully. Suppose to push 60°
(*GADS* I've turned into my father - talking about the weather so much...)
Though I'd rather just stay out of it and off the streets so as to not have to contend with other drivers.
But it sure is 'purty'   


	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## Meta Key (Feb 10, 2020)

mikey said:


> 64 degrees here this morning - that is crispy here in Hawaii. I'm thinking of actually putting on long pants today!



Ouch!  That hurt...

Here's the view this morning as I was slipping into a wool sweater..




It was +5 -- but very little snow. A mild winter by every measure.

MK


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 10, 2020)

That certainly is beautiful, we don't get anything like that here in South Australia. My home town Adelaide rarely gets below 3c.

About once every 5 or 10 years we get a couple of inches of what we call snow up in the hills, but never down on the flat lands where the city is. We call it snow but in reality it's more like slushy hail a mix of very small hail and some wet snow, I think it's more properly called sleet.

I have seen some beautiful scenes like that in real life when visiting places like Churchill In Canada we went to see the northern lights and the polar bears, absolutely beautiful. I've also seen sights like that when I was working on ships in the Baltic. -20c in Sweden and -30c in Finland.

 Also home in Australia, up in the alps near the border of Victoria and New South Wales, where snow ski areas are but it usually doesn't get much below -5c


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2020)

My brother got married to a Wisconsin girl Back in the 70’s  she was out here in California when they met . They got married and moved back to Sturgeon Bay Wisconsin.
He spent one winter there and came back without her


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 10, 2020)

The old eskimo trick of rubbing noses to keep warm works anywhere on the planet.


----------



## westerner (Feb 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> He spent one winter there and came back without her


Very Funny! And now we ALL wonder "Which was colder?"


----------



## middle.road (Feb 12, 2020)

Just let the dogs out - 10pm-ish. Thermometer says 71° - It's warmer outside than inside the house.
Forecast didn't call for it getting this high. Suppose to top out at 64° at 1am, then slide on down to 27° Friday morning. 
Wish I had some energy, I'd go putz around in the shop.
Strange weather front. 5-10 miles north and the temps are in the 50's.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 13, 2020)

mikey said:


> 64 degrees here this morning - that is crispy here in Hawaii. I'm thinking of actually putting on long pants today!



Ahh, spring is finally here in Wisconsin; I think I’ll wear shorts today.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 13, 2020)

Titanium Knurler said:


> Ahh, spring is finally here in Wisconsin; I think I’ll wear shorts today.
> 
> View attachment 313498
> 
> ...


11° with Windchill of -5° !  *GADS* I remember those days. 
At least it's comfy indoors @ 73° - If we ran our heatpump up to 73 our electric bill would be $300.
What I wouldn't give for hot water baseboard heat.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 13, 2020)

middle.road, the 73 degree reading is from the monitor to our weather station I put on the top of our building. Once the kids(x6) were gone my wife and I moved to a condo.  It’s on the top floor of a four story building and we hardly use any heat at all despite the thermostat being set at 66 it is always warm; I think it’s because the heat ascends to our place from the units below.  Works out really well for us. Here is a copy of our Nest monthly report:




Twenty one ours of heat for two months of winter in Wisconsin!

BTW, if anyone is considering one of the smart thermostats I would definitely recommend one.  They can do things like keep track of how and when you tend to change the thermostat, how long it takes to get to temp.  It will then anticipate your awakening in the morning and turn on the heater just in time to make things cozy in the morning.  It’s kind of creepy but it saves money.  Many utilities will give you an incentive to install them.  You can use the saved money for new tools; you’ll have a Hardnge lathe in no time!


----------



## mikey (Feb 13, 2020)

Titanium Knurler said:


> Ahh, spring is finally here in Wisconsin; I think I’ll wear shorts today.



The temperature inside your house is almost the same as the temperature outside mine. Hawaii people don't even know what wind chill is. We have hot and cold, and cold over here is anything below 70 degrees.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 13, 2020)

And here's the next project. And no it is not shop related. And it wasn't on any of my 'lists'.
After the nice _short_ burst of decent temps last night a storm came through and dump on us again.
I just went downstairs to grab something.
Basement is soaked yet again, so I guess it's time to put in a sump hole and pump.
Not going to be nice and easy. It's a hand dug and poured basement plus a PO had put in false walls and ceilings in an attempt to do up a bedroom that is no where near code for this area. So a whole bunch of tear-out just to get to the corner.
Wish I was a 'hydrologist' so I could figure out where the water is coming from.
We've re-done all the down spouts and such. Road at the front slopes away from us towards the old creek north and lower from us.
I'm wondering if maybe the water main is leaking and the ground is saturated so when it rains there's nowhere for it to go.


----------



## mikey (Feb 13, 2020)

Nature abhors a vacuum ...


----------



## middle.road (Feb 13, 2020)

mikey said:


> Nature abhors a vacuum ...


Wait a minute - there's a idea! Where my BA shopvac?! The one with a drain plug at the bottom.
I wonder how long can you run a shopvac before the motor fails. . .


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 13, 2020)

middle.road said:


> And here's the next project. And no it is not shop related. And it wasn't on any of my 'lists'.
> After the nice _short_ burst of decent temps last night a storm came through and dump on us again.
> I just went downstairs to grab something.
> Basement is soaked yet again, so I guess it's time to put in a sump hole and pump.
> ...




middle.road,  it is unlikely that this will be of any help but we had a similar problem a number of years ago.  We called-in several basement "experts" that said they needed to dig a trench around the entire foundation and tear up the basement to put in new drain tiles; estimates ranged from 30-45k! The basement, which was finished, seemed to leak only from one area so I gave my sons some safety glasses and hammers and said, "tear it down". They had a blast hammering away but more importantly they found a pipe running through the foundation from an old buried fuel tank that was leaking into the basement when the ground became saturated.  $5 later the problem was solved.  Moral: be careful of basement experts.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 13, 2020)

Titanium Knurler said:


> middle.road,  it is unlikely that this will be of any help but we had a similar problem a number of years ago.  We called-in several basement "experts" that said they needed to dig a trench around the entire foundation and tear up the basement to put in new drain tiles; estimates ranged from 30-45k! The basement, which was finished, seemed to leak only from one area so I gave my sons some safety glasses and hammers and said, "tear it down". They had a blast hammering away but more importantly they found a pipe running through the foundation from an old buried fuel tank that was leaking into the basement when the ground became saturated.  $5 later the problem was solved.  Moral: be careful of basement experts.


Then the Boys grow up and move a 1000 miles away. Just when you need to dig a 'small' hole.

Yep, the experts are more than happy to do all that.
Neighbor up the road just did that. They trenched and filled, ETC.
Last week's heavy rains - guess what? They still have leakage.
With ours it's always comes in the NE corner. Last week that changed and now were also getting some over on the NW corner.
I'm mulling this over but am thinking that if I put the hole in the NE corner that will be the low spot and it will all go there.
Then I remember rule #1, water goes anywhere it wants to.
We only leak when there's been long drawn out rainy weather and the ground gets saturated.
At least we have a drain that goes out into the lower backyard. But it's at the SW corner so the water has to go across the entire length of the basement.
Everything is up on 2x4's and plastic shelving but the water gets under them and stays damp.


----------



## mikey (Feb 14, 2020)

Dan, this made me think of you.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> Dan, this made me think of you.


You're all heart -hehe.
Basement is still seeping. Meanwhile it is suppose to go down to 21° tonight...  
And then, _and then_, just for grins the kitchen faucet decided it would like to get in on the action.
It's one of those 'pull the head out of the base' kind. The hose came loose at the head.
It's been leaking all day. Luckily Honey noticed it on the floor. * Clean up - Aisle 4! *
At least the forecast is clear for the next few days!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2020)

middle.road said:


> And then, _and then_, just for grins the kitchen faucet decided it would like to get in on the action.
> It's one of those 'pull the head out of the base' kind. The hose came loose at the head.



Funny , I must have the same model ! Wife informed me of a leak when walking out the door tonight . Looks like a job for Sunday .


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 15, 2020)

Must be the season for leaks, last night 11.30 pm she calls out and says there's water squirting outside the bedroom door. Me, having just got ready for bed, puts shoes back on go outside and find garden irrigation system has sprung a leak, turn it off for the night. Today repair leak, all is good again, until next event


----------



## middle.road (Feb 15, 2020)

Well, at least it was outside.   


Downunder Bob said:


> Must be the season for leaks, last night 11.30 pm she calls out and says there's water squirting outside the bedroom door. Me, having just got ready for bed, puts shoes back on go outside and find garden irrigation system has sprung a leak, turn it off for the night. Today repair leak, all is good again, until next event


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2020)

Well here's a p*ss-cutter.
Just now calling it a day. posted a couple of replies while wolfing down some -real- late dinner.
The basement dried out pretty well. I went down this afternoon to straighten up and clean up a couple of cardboard boxes that didn't make it.
There's a set of old kitchen cabinets mounted on the wall high up just as you get into the basement. I've been wanting to tear them out since day one seven years ago, and Honey would state the obvious "haven't we got enough to do already?"
Well, Honey was out this afternoon.
And I smelled mildew and felt a draft. Got a burr under my saddle, and emptied the cabinets.
Would you believe they were mounted with 20p nails into the sill under the joists?
I then took my trusty hand sledge to them and they are history. Anyone wanna guess what I'll be doing the next couple of days?  
Hint: it ain't going to be any meaningful shop time that's for sure.
Here's what was behind the cabinets. A 1/4" thick piece of plywood over half a window and a sheet of aluminum siding on the outside. 
Always wondered what that was covering - now I know for certain. I am royally *PO'd*. 
Now to figure out what to do with it. I'm thinking of putting a window in to get some daylight into the basement.
(Couldn't the PO have at least put some insulation in??? I mean - come on! Unbelievable.)
<end rant>


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a feeling the sellers knew what they were doing when they added the cabinet.

Maybe you can make some lemon aid out of this situation?  You could tear all that out and open it up to daylight and then close it with glass block with a vent or fan?  I did this in our previous house(circa 1927).   It is very secure, adds natural light and ventilation.  Just a thought.

looks like you can get supplies at HD:


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 20, 2020)

Just started snowing here Dan. Crazy winter weather.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2020)

That's what we'll do! Thanks for the idea. Going to show this to the Better Half.
Yeah, the PO was a master at hiding stuff behind paneling. Went to great lengths to do so.
It was done years ago and we figure that he did it for a re-fi or 2nd mortgage.
We've been tearing it out as we go along.
You can't see it in the picture but we've got to jack up the joist and put proper material in at the sill.
Just plain unbelievable.


Titanium Knurler said:


> I have a feeling the sellers knew what they were doing when they added the cabinet.
> 
> Maybe you can make some lemon aid out of this situation?  You could tear all that out and open it up to daylight and then close it with glass block with a vent or fan?  I did this in our previous house(circa 1927).   It is very secure, adds natural light and ventilation.  Just a thought.
> 
> ...





NCjeeper said:


> Just started snowing here Dan. Crazy winter weather.


Tell me about it. At least it is not sticking on the streets and roads. 
I put up a tarp/lean to on the one bay of the garage to move some stuff out of the shop while I try to re-org and gain control with my mess.
Grinders, the bandsaw, could of other odds and ends.
I've had to go out twice and knock the snow off. I planned for rain, the snow doesn't slide off easily. 
At least it didn't collapse.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 18, 2020)

So far this morning all we have is fog.
Wanted some sunshine to go with the nice temps. Back yard is going to need mowing so you know what that means....
Mower repair season has begun!


----------



## middle.road (Mar 20, 2020)

It got well into the 80s yesterday.
First day of Mowing 2020 went real well. Especially when compared to the last (3) years.
Tractor fired up in just two seconds, I was thrilled. A lot of smoke since it's a kohler.
Honey got her muffs on and started in on the grass & clover with the throttle still set at Low. hehe. Made for a good laugh.
I haven't messed with the ZTR yet.
-=-
From the virus thread, my take on shop towels:
I've been 'hoarding' bath towels from estate sales. The good ones get picked over leaving ones that are perfect for the shop - dirt cheap.
Also, there's a discount retailer in the area that sometimes gets in these cut-off end rolls of paper towel from a paper mill.
They're real nice perforated tough paper towels and the rolls are about 12-16" in dia x 18"lg. They're usually gone in a couple of days.
I scored one at an estate sale and have had it now for over three years.


----------

